# Musica ""grezza"" che ascoltate



## Aphex (18 Aprile 2013)

Topic semplicissimo, postate le canzoni tamarrissime e grezze che più vi piacciono e che, sotto sotto, vi "vergognate" ad avere sull'IPod. Comincio io, tanto per farvi capire il livello (Basso) da cui partire


----------



## esjie (18 Aprile 2013)




----------



## francylomba (18 Aprile 2013)

pochetto grezza ma ogni tanto mi piace riascoltarla  la conosce solo chi segue radio globo credo
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JIoxAEH415E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

per me loro sono "grezzi"


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2013)

per lo più trashate anni 80, lì c'è da sbizzarrirsi. 

oppure roba più recente tipo i rammstein, tamarrissimi


----------



## Aphex (25 Aprile 2013)

Rilancio con:


----------



## esjie (25 Aprile 2013)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


>


Stavo per metterla io... tamarro pure il video tra l'altro...


----------

